# Welches Bezahlsystem ist gut?



## werby (24 Januar 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Da ich komplett neu in diesem Forum bin will ich mich natürlich erst einmal vorstellen, ich heiße Jörg Reisener, studiere an der FH Bocholt BWL  - Schwerpunkt Marketing. Habe einige Hobbys wie www.xxxx.de www.xxxxx.de usw..

Nun haben ein paar Kollegen und ich die technische Seite eines Marketingportals fertig nun geht es nur noch um das Bezahlsystem welches wir einbauen wollen!

Nun meine Frage, welches Bezahlsystem aus eurer Sicht hat ist aus euren Augen seriös und welches nutzt ihr persönlich.

Eingesetzt wird es bei dem Portal werby.de , es ist ebenfalls eine Verkaufsplattform für Domains und Werbeflächen.

Zur Auswahl hätte ich bis heute folgende Bezahlsysteme:

1. T-Pay (also Bezahlung mit Bankeinzug, Telefonrechnung und auch Rechnung)

2.  Bankeinzug

3. Rechnung

4. Paypal

5. Kreditkarten

6. Firstgate 

Was denkt ihr, welche sind gut, welche sind schlecht.. usw

Liebe Grüße
Jörg Reisener

_Links gelöscht, da einer kommerzieller Art war und der andere sich  zur Überprüfung nicht öffnen ließ vgl. NUB DJ/Mod_


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

Bisschen viel Eigenwerbung in diesem Posting...ich glaub nicht, dass das NUB-konform ist.

_Einverstanden, vgl. Mod-Aktion DJ/Mod_


----------



## werby (24 Januar 2005)

wollte keine werbung betreiben... sorry... mir geht esnur um bezahlsysteme mehr nicht..

_Danke für das Verständnis. DJ/Mod_


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

Ich kann nur als Nicht-Experte meinen Senf dazugeben   
Für Angebote, die ich öfters nutzen will (z.B. Amazon) finde ich den Bankeinzug am besten. Firstgate ist gut und sehr einfach, T-Pay mag genau so OK sein (noch nie ausprobiert).

Persönlich zahle ich auch gerne mit Kreditkarte, aber wie man vielerorts liest, sind viele Deutschen da noch sehr zurückhaltend. Also aus Anbietersicht wohl nicht so vielversprechend...


----------



## LineofFire (24 Januar 2005)

-Bankeinzug
-Rechnung
-Vorauskasse

Kreditkarte mag ich nicht...ich nehme prinzipiell nur angebote wahr, die oben angegebene Zahlungsweisen akzeptieren


----------



## berend2805 (28 Januar 2005)

Am liebsten habe ich immer Bankeinzug, das kann man relativ schnell kontrollieren, wenn man sein Konto online führt und regelmäßig die Buchungen überprüft. Ansonsten für Kleinbeträge für mich ganz gut Firstgate. Ich rufe ab und zu Beiträge der Stiftung Warentest ab, meistens sind da Beträge von EUR 2,00-3,00 zu zahlen, die einzelnen kleinen Beträge werden bis EUR 15,00 (?) gesammelt und dann abgebucht.


----------

